# Pastry course in Vienna or Budapest?



## mmecyn (Jan 31, 2011)

(this is cross posted on the student forum)

I am strictly an amateur with a love of pastry. I've got a week to ten days in Europe coming up that I would like to spend baking -- refining techniques, learning new things. The Internet seems to offer either real dilettante "watch this famous guy do it and then sit down and eat it after you've done the tours"  or full-on courses for people seeking jobs as pastry chefs.

Does anyone know of a school in Vienna or Budapest ( I'm open to anywhere but France, really, since I don't speak a word of French) where I can take a short course next month?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

So, no French, but you speak Hungarian and AustrianGerman?

I have attended a lot of cookery courses in a number of European countries.  Mostly, they are conducted in English or a translator is on hand.

Many years ago, I did a six month course at Le Cordon Bleu in Paris - it was an immersion course, but the chefs either spoke English or the school supplied translators.  It may be different nowadays!


----------



## mmecyn (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks -- Le Cordon Bleu is beyond my talents and time frame (and I know many courses are also taught in English -- my German + English has always done me well in Budapest, but France without French I just find frustrating!) Cheers! =)


----------

